# Rainbow Cichlid



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone else here keep rainbow cichlids? So far I've found that I'm the only one I know......


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I have 6 in my 125g.... for 2-2.5 breeding pairs. Some drama of late.

Once I've gotten the plecos out, they've been breeding for me regularly!

-Ryan


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I have 5. All still pretty small, got them and they were only about .75 inches. They are about 1.25 inches now. Hoping for a pair.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i had a breeding pair in the past. they took over an entire 90 gallon tank when they started to breed. u may be able to have more than one pair in the 125, but i dont know


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Aah, finally! They are awesome, aren't they?


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> i had a breeding pair in the past. they took over an entire 90 gallon tank when they started to breed. u may be able to have more than one pair in the 125, but i dont know


I have one pair with eggs and one pair with wrigglers about 12" apart!

-Ryan


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Ryan_R said:


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > i had a breeding pair in the past. they took over an entire 90 gallon tank when they started to breed. u may be able to have more than one pair in the 125, but i dont know
> ...


thats great. i wish i got that lucky. i guess it depends on individual fish, and set up.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Ryan_R said:


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > i had a breeding pair in the past. they took over an entire 90 gallon tank when they started to breed. u may be able to have more than one pair in the 125, but i dont know
> ...


any pics?


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got six, and have had more in the past. In my experience, if you've got a pair, they'll spawn. Repeatedly.

Very nice fish!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I had a group in my 135gal with multiple pairs that spawned quite often. They are a very peaceful CA cichlid. I enjoyed keeping them.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I believe I have my pair! They are awfully busy and showing their "stuff". At just about 2" in size, this is amazing.



I think this is the female


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> Ryan_R said:
> 
> 
> > sumthinfishy said:
> ...


Just have this video:






I rehomed two pairs this past weekend. The three pairs got to be a bit of a handful, even in a 125g. They were breeding reliably every week or two at 82*F and 7.4pH tap water. Made life difficult for the other fish in the tank.

-Ryan


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, those Rainbows are beautiful! Mine are dark green.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Was wondering do you think a breeding pair of these would do alright in a 40 gallon with a few dithers? opcorn:


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Absolutely! 40 gallons is plenty.

-Ryan


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Sweet what colors do they come in? I saw a yellow n Black pair on youtube and they looked great.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

That's the only flavor they come in! Yellow and black!

-Ryan


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Not bad, now will they take care of their fry the whole time if they breed or will i have to seperate them?


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Separate.

It's pretty typical to have to separate fry from parents in an aquarium environment.

-Ryan


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Might just have to go with N. brichardi


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

I've seen green rainbow cichlids, and orangeish. I have a dark green one myself......


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Just have this video:






I rehomed two pairs this past weekend. The three pairs got to be a bit of a handful, even in a 125g. They were breeding reliably every week or two at 82*F and 7.4pH tap water. Made life difficult for the other fish in the tank.

-Ryan[/quote]

Did you let the Fry stay in the tank or did you seperate them?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry for a very late response.

I found the trick is having a fish that will eat the fry. Rainbows don't have much control over their fry after the fry go free swimming. Any small school of tetras will make short work of the fry. I'm not sure if that would bother you, but I think it makes for a fun take. The pair spawns, guards eggs and wrigglers, and then the fry are quickly eaten once the fry go free swimming, therefore sparing your other fish from the moving beat down party.

I recently added rainbows back to my 125g. I can't wait for them to start spawning again. I regretted selling my rainbows, they are one of the most fun fish in large groups. All of the harmless bickering and flaring is a blast to watch. And whats more, the spawning cycle repeats over and over!


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

My rainbows are now in their own tank. They get pretty rambunctious when guarding eggs/wrigglers/fry. In their own tank, the parents aren't eating the fry.... so if kept alone, you'd not need to pull the Fry. That said, I agree with Ahud: let nature take its course! Left unchecked, rainbows can generate hundreds and hundreds of fry in a short time.

Jeff Rapps has some wild caught Rainbows. I'd jump on those as an opportunity if looking to breed!

-Ryan


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the response! I agree, these fish are awesome to watch.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you think having these in a planted tank is fine?


----------

